# UPC Design Manual



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been thinking about buying the UPC Illustrated Design/training manual to have in the shop. Thought it might be a good reference for new apprentices.

I have not seen one and looking online is no help. For those who may have one is it worth the investment?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am not familiar with it but if it is similar to the IPC Commentary to their code, I would say get it. It fills in a lot of the practical gaps in the code.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I have been thinking about buying the UPC Illustrated Design/training manual to have in the shop. Thought it might be a good reference for new apprentices. I have not seen one and looking online is no help. For those who may have one is it worth the investment?


reference material is always a good investment


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I have been thinking about buying the UPC Illustrated Design/training manual to have in the shop. Thought it might be a good reference for new apprentices. I have not seen one and looking online is no help. For those who may have one is it worth the investment?


If it's the same manual that I am thinking about (illustrated by Pat Casey). Then it is a fantastic book, it is basically an exploded view of the appendix.


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*I have the 2006 version*

It comes in two books each the size of the standard code book. It is worth having. I have used it to school inspectors who don't know the code book.

adam


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's the '09 edition.
http://iapmomembership.org/index.ph...category_id=10&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

You may want to get the latest, which is the '12.
http://iapmomembership.org/index.ph...category_id=24&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

Both are available at the IAPMO bookstore

It is worthwhile for students. Not bad for old timers either.


----------

